# Hunting Permission



## Corey J (Aug 3, 2011)

hello! First off i’m a senior in highschool that loves to hunt and fish! with college coming up next year i dont have the money to join a club with. if anybody has land that you wouldn’t mind me hunting i would be very grateful!! i would BOW HUNT ONLY so that i would not disrupt anybody with the blast of a rifle! i would respect your land and have it looking like it was when i came! i'm located in canton.Thanks so much!!


----------



## jkk6028 (Aug 3, 2011)

when i was a senior in highschool (1985) thats how we hunted in the midwest.....by permission and free, never even had heard of paying to hunt back then.....over the years there is less and less of that because there is money to be made. but i wish you luck and hope you get to hunt!


----------



## Corey J (Aug 3, 2011)

must have been nice! and thank you!!


----------



## fourwinds (Aug 4, 2011)

You could always try local WMA's.


----------



## nick220 (Aug 27, 2011)

You can go to Mc Grawford WMA. PM me and I will tell you where I  killed and Saw deer.


----------



## mcgraw (Sep 5, 2011)

nick220 said:


> You can go to Mc Grawford WMA. PM me and I will tell you where I  killed and Saw deer.



Ok do tell where is the deer lol every time I go to macgraw I see no deer at all seen tracks but no deer they are hard to track in there,Macgraw is very badly managed like Dawsonville Forest it's to over grown no food plots at all.. That's why I'm getting to not like WMA land,,,at least logging Companies like Plum Creek trims down parts of the over growth and it makes better hunting with the offer of food plot area's to plant ect.So yea the Logging Companis do a better job of managing the land then the state will ever do.

Sorry for the rant but we pay fees to hunt and all we get out of WMA's is to many Reg and badly managed land.


----------



## mcgraw (Sep 5, 2011)

nick220 said:


> You can go to Mc Grawford WMA. PM me and I will tell you where I  killed and Saw deer.



Ok do tell where is the deer lol every time I go to macgraw I see no deer at all seen tracks but no deer they are hard to track in there,Macgraw is very badly managed like Dawsonville Forest it's to over grown no food plots at all.. That's why I'm getting to not like WMA land,,,at least logging Companies like Plum Creek trims down parts of the over growth and it makes better hunting with the offer of food plot area's to plant ect.So yea the Logging Companis do a better job of managing the land then the state will ever do.

Sorry for the rant but we pay fees to hunt and all we get out of WMA's is to many Reg and badly managed land.


----------

